# Umstieg auf eCockpit



## Passion4Automation (10 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuelle eine Haussteuerung mit einer 750 8202 und einer 881 für die Garage und Garten, alles auf CS 2.3 programmiert. Die Kommunikation läuft über NetVars. Als Visu und Gateway dient IP Symcon.
Jetzt habe ich mir die e Cockpit Demo installiert und probiere etwas rum.
Das Starterkit werde ich auch bald bestellen (leider ist nur eine Lizenz enthalten, der Lappi geht also leer aus). 

Die 881 aus Garage werde ich durch den 750 8100 aus dem Starterkit ersetzen, die Verbindung zur 8202 soll dann unter Modbus TCP stattfinden, nicht mehr über NetVars.

Jetzt habe ich viel gelesen. Es sollte eigentlich alles soweit auch bei eCockpit laufen, Oscat Libs den Namensraum ändern usw., meine eigens geschriebenen Bibliotheken auf V3 kompilieren.

Was ich aber noch nicht gerafft habe, ist die Modbuskommunikation zu IP Symcon.
CS2.3 hat da ja feste Register vorgegeben. 
Unter eCockpit muss ich die Bereiche manuell mappen.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Kann ich in eCockpit einfach den Bereich an Modbus Adressen mappen, den ich Standardmäßig in CS 2.3 zur Verfügung habe?

Das wäre natürlich einfacher, weil sonst muss ich 950 Modbusvariablen zu IP Symcon anpassen. 

Danke.


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2020)

Du darfst die Modbus-Variablen nicht über den Konfigurator definieren, sondern du musst die FBs zur Modbus-Kommunikation verwenden.
Da kannst du einen ganzen Bereich angeben (ähnlich zu Codesys 2.3)


----------



## Passion4Automation (10 November 2020)

Hi, 

Danke das mit den FB,s wusste ich gar nicht...


----------



## Passion4Automation (12 November 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich die Dokumentation die bei den Libs in eCockpit dabei ist auch in deutscher Sprache?


----------



## holgermaik (12 November 2020)

unter "C:\ProgramData\WAGO Software\e!COCKPIT\Documentation\LibraryDocumentation\Manuals\WAGO" werden die Dokus aller WagoApp installiert.


----------



## Passion4Automation (12 November 2020)

Hi holgermaik,

Das habe ich schon gefunden, jedoch sind die PDF,s bei mir alle auf Englisch, obwohl der Ordner in dem die drin sind, mit (de) deklariert ist.


----------



## holgermaik (12 November 2020)

ist mir noch nie so bewust aufgefallen. Sind bei mir auch in englisch.
Selbst über den Acount bei Wago habe ich die Dokus nur in Englisch gefunden.


----------



## GLT (13 November 2020)

Die Dokus waren u. sind ausschliesslich in Englisch verfügbar - dem Wago-Support ist das seit langem bekannt u. vertröstet auf irgendwann


----------



## Passion4Automation (13 November 2020)

Hi GLT, 

ok, grundsätzlich für mich kein Problem. Aber bei komplexeren Sachen ist es halt dann schon schwieriger, was die Entwicklungszeit nicht gerade ins Effektive treibt.


----------



## Passion4Automation (13 November 2020)

Beim durchlesen des Handbuches bin ich auf die Codesys 2 Importfunktion gestoßen. Habs gleich ausprobiert und mein Projekt migriert, mehr oder minder erfolgreich. Könnt ihr mir dazu raten Raten das Projekt auf eCockpit hochzurüsten? Habt Ihr da positive Erfahrungen.
Das wäre ein enormer Zeitvorteil, ich müsste nur den Modbusbereich anpassen und die Visu aufhübschen. Am Controller müsste ich nur von 2.3 auf eCockpit umschalten, da ich den 8202 habe.

Danke.


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2020)

Ich hab meine Homeautomation über die Importfunktion auf eCockpit hochgerüstet.
Das PLC-Programm war problemlos. Aber das hängt sicher auch vom Programmierstil ab.
Zur  Visu kann ich dir allerdings nichts sagen, da das bei mir über ioBroker läuft.

Fazit:
Einfach mal probieren. Beim PFC200 kannst du ja jederzeit wieder zurück.


----------



## holgermaik (14 November 2020)

Also eigene Sachen gehen problemlos. Reine Codesys Bibliotheken sind auch noch ok.
Sobald du aber Wago Bibliotheken der 750-8** Reihe benutzt, wird versucht diese auch zu migrieren. Davon kann ich nur abraten.
Ganz besonders von der Kommunikation über Modbus.
Die FB durch aktuelle ersetzen und Programm anpassen ist für die Zukunft der bessere Weg.


----------

